# Turbo



## strangedubb (Mar 4, 2010)

I am looking to put a turbo kit on my altima. It's 2001 GXE Limited Edition. Has the 5spd. in it.

I was just curious as to how hard it is to put one in. I mean, I know it will take some work, but can your basic auto shop put it in with out too much trouble?

Also I was curious if anyone know how those turbo kits on Ebay are? Are they decent? If I could get some basic turbo performance out of a $600 ebay kit instead of paying $1000's I would rather go that route. I am not looking for hi-end performance here, just something to boost my power a little bit. Mainly looking to add it for show, and the blow off valve sound.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're well versed in auto mechanics, then you should be able to install a turbo kit yourself; otherwise find a shop that specializes in turbo installations, not a basic auto repair shop.

I saw two Ebay kits; the one you're interested for $600 and the other one for $1000 which is much more comprehensive. All these kits are not simple bolt-ons; there's fabrication involved. Consider spending some extra money on a good fuel management system; you'll be glad you did. 

Since the motor is a KA24DE which is also used in the 240sx, there are many knowledgeable folks here that have 240sx's which are turbo'd.


----------



## strangedubb (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok I am pretty good when it comes to working on cars, but I just lack the equipment. I just have the basics. 

I just didn't know if you have to pull the engine or something like that. 

I am not really looking to fabricate things because I do not know the resources to do so.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The engine does not have to be pulled but there is fabrication involved.


----------



## strangedubb (Mar 4, 2010)

I have read a lot of bad reviews about the Ebay turbo kits, so I decided that I do not want to shell out 2k for a real turbo kit for what little performance boost I am looking for.

It was mainly for show, but I think I can settle with out it.
I will probably just look at doing engine upgrades like cams and such.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Most turbo kits include a FC computer and should be very easy to install and provide that extra added ughhhhhhhh! GL...hope your engine is on the healthy side!!!!! Or up to the task for at least 5 psi of boost......


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but if it only cost $600-$1000 to turbo a car we'd all have one. That should tell you something about the eBay kits.


----------

